# How to inject HCG



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Ive tried to search for the answer but cant find it...

Whats the difference in injecting HCG and test?? Ive read there is a different needle and technique but what exactly is it??

Also where do you guys go to buy your needles?? (not the interent)

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Jimbo, not alot of difference really in the injection. Most prefer sub-q for HCG but you can inject IM. If you are shooting sub-q I use a slin pin around the lower abs, pins and barrels are readily available at Medisave or at your local needle exchange.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Subcutaneously, shoot in the fat on the lower stomach with a slin pin.

Havent you got a needle exchange anywhere neer you m8? Thats where I get all mine from, no need to pay for them if you can get them for free ;-)


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

cheers guys. Ive just done a search for a local needle exchange and found one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Mind the 'recreational users' down there then!


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Ramrodder said:


> Mind the 'recreational users' down there then!


Yeh, go just before it closes, because they will be cued up outside dying to get in :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol, reminds me of Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah either sub q or intramuscular if you do a search on my username I made threads about pct recently, and aftershock put details information my pct including how to sub q

although Im shooting hcg intramuscular at the moment


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Any reason why your shooting IM as oppose to sub-q?


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

THEMEAT said:


> Subcutaneously, *shoot in the fat on the lower stomach with a slin pin. *
> 
> Havent you got a needle exchange anywhere neer you m8? Thats where I get all mine from, no need to pay for them if you can get them for free ;-)


Is this the same as jabbing in the a*se!? I mean, will it be absorbed in the same time??

Also, excuse my ignorance here, what is a slin pin??? Is it different from my green and blue needles??


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Not 100% on the absorbtion times, 29gauge is slin pin size IIRC much finer than your blue/green.


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

Ramrodder said:


> Not 100% on the absorbtion times, 29gauge is slin pin size IIRC much finer than your blue/green.


My supplier gets me my pins so would I just ask him for a slin pin or an IIRC pin? Suppose he might think I've swallowed a medical journal if I ask for that!?

Could I use the slin pin for injecting Test E?


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

slype said:


> My supplier gets me my pins so would I just ask him for a slin pin or an IIRC pin? Suppose he might think I've swallowed a medical journal if I ask for that!?
> 
> Could I use the slin pin for injecting Test E?


I've never done it intramuscularly even though you can do it that way, I've always done it subQ.

A slin pin is an insulin pin m8, and no I wouldnt advise doing test e with 1 m8. No way!!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

slype said:


> My supplier gets me my pins so would I just ask him for a slin pin or an IIRC pin? Suppose he might think I've swallowed a medical journal if I ask for that!?
> 
> Could I use the slin pin for injecting Test E?


not really mate because test E is oil based and is to thick to come out where as hcg is water based and is way thiner.


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

THEMEAT said:


> I've never done it intramuscularly even though you can do it that way, I've always done it subQ.
> 
> A slin pin is an insulin pin m8, and *no I wouldnt advise doing test e with 1 m8. No way!!*


I thought not, it took me fookin ages getting 2ml into me last week with a blue pin!!! I thought the needle must have been blocked or something!!! :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah just ask for slin pins bud, if you ask for IIRC pins he may get confused as it stands for 'If I remember correct' lol. No slin pins would be too thin for oil based injections.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

you should be able to shoot test with a blue, did you warm the oil first?


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

Ramrodder said:


> you should be able to shoot test with a blue, *did you warm the oil first*?


Nope, I didnt realise I was supposed to/could do! How would I do that then?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

If you warm the oil you will find it much easier to inject bud, grab a mug fill with water thats hot to touch but not so hot that it burns and leave the oil to stand for a few minutes before injecting.


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

Ramrodder said:


> If you warm the oil you will find it much easier to inject bud, grab a mug fill with water thats hot to touch but not so hot that it burns and leave the oil to stand for a few minutes before injecting.


cheers for the tip!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

No probs bud, my reps always need company....


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

well i inject it intramuscular partly because ive read it thats the way doctors inject hcg and apparently its better that way too, i think hcg is absorbed faster intramuscular


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

well i inject it intramuscular partly because ive read it thats the way doctors inject hcg and apparently its better that way too, i think hcg is absorbed faster intramuscular, but dont take my word for it, as Im new only done 1 cycle


----------

